# diy ozone unit



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

PLEASE DONT MAKE THIS A DEBATE THREAD! Plenty of those out there already!

This is a proof of concept thread only!

Here is a 12v ozone unit with a 12v computer fan a 9Ah SLA battery in a pelican 1120? Size case.

This all cost under $100. I've got a super quite fan coming with a switch that will adjust the fan speed between high and low.

You can either hang it in your tree or drop it on closet with clothes, or whatever you want!

*********** please ignore the holes in the case! This just a wasted case to see if it all fits!†*††*******************

Stay tuned and I'll get it all mounted up!

But really its looking like if you can twist a couple wires together, solder wires, and drill some holes you can build one!


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

How does it create the ozone? Im confused.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

DnH_Scents said:


> How does it create the ozone? Im confused.


That bad boy right there!


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

how do you get one of these?




redruff said:


> That bad boy right there!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Took a grand total of maybe 45 minutes to get it all together! And that was with a lot of futzing.
Don't know if I would take it out to the stand it makes a real quite crackling noise. 

But it definetly works! I got a headache! And ran in the wife's car for 20 minutes! Fresh as a daisy in there! And she's a smoker!


----------



## Maintenancetech (Jul 21, 2013)

Where did you get your supplies I'm interested.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Flea bay.
Ozonekits was the seller. From Ohio.

Get the 12v moisture proof one.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Update,........

The pelican case size is 1150.


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

Avoid debate out of respect for Op.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great build saving the thread to possibly end up building one myself. I have been using ozone for a while to treat smells, never bothered to take it in the field though. But I like the portable battery powered one, this would make it easy to take smells out of vehicles.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Great build saving the thread to possibly end up building one myself. I have been using ozone for a while to treat smells, never bothered to take it in the field though. But I like the portable battery powered one, this would make it easy to take smells out of vehicles.


yes I threw it in my wife's cig mobile for about 20 minutes....stuck my nose in there on the way to work this morning...smells 100% better.
BUT just FYI...Ozone is VERY corrosive to eletrical contacts, etc. and plastics and rubber....


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

What is your battery life?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

redruff said:


> yes I threw it in my wife's cig mobile for about 20 minutes....stuck my nose in there on the way to work this morning...smells 100% better.
> BUT just FYI...Ozone is VERY corrosive to eletrical contacts, etc. and plastics and rubber....


Yep, its not something I use all the time just when its needed.


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you find these on ebay....not in china or hong kong?????


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

twostroke24 said:


> can you find these on ebay....not in china or hong kong?????


Looks like this is the one...http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-DC-3-5gr-Moisture-Proof-Ozone-Generator-Kit-/170977253226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cf09d76a


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Glenn58 said:


> Looks like this is the one...http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-DC-3-5gr-Moisture-Proof-Ozone-Generator-Kit-/170977253226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cf09d76a


Yes that is the one! the guy is a GREAT ebay seller! Very communicative....fast shipping.

Run time...he says the transformer draws 2A. So with a 7A battery you would expect to get around 3hrs. I have not tested it for actual run time.

Also, this units makes a little crackling noise. Its kinda cool to watch! But I have not tested this for sound levels outside and at any distance.

But in general, as a clothing, room deodorizer etc., it will work great. I personally would not take it with me in a stand.

This is very much a work in progress. I literally just got the stuff in the mail last night after work. 
I would certainly put a fuse and a switch on it if I were to do it again.
I just, threw this together as a proof of concept that you could build a battery operated, portable unit for under $100. On that note...it can be done!


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

go figure seller will not ship to canada!!!


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

woul dlove to see a complete final product if you revamp the case and setup of this project.......just gotta get my hands on one of those units somehow now.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Kool!


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Threads such as this one is what makes the AT'er Nation so great.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

great job redruff...

i have also built me a DIY ozone unit. my prototype looked very much like yours. i just hung it from a branch.

however i wanted something lighter. and i wanted something i could mount on a standard 1/4"x20 threaded tripod, etc.... not to mention, i wanted longer battery life.

so i decided to experiment with lithium-ion batteries. i have had some success. my unit is about the actual size of an ozonics and it mounts to a standard tripod, camera mount, etc... i even used camo tape to cover it up.

my ozone unit was one i purchased and then modified the case, making it smaller and making room for an internal battery. i also did not get it done as inexpensively as you, mostly because of my costly ozone genny...

also, my battery life is longer, but it depends on temps and output levels. my ozone genny can pump out 100-500mg an hour. on low it can last 12+ hours with temps above 60, on high about 3 hrs. as temps get colder battery life suffers. but i can still get 4-5 hrs on low in freezing and below freezing temps.

do you know you output in mg per hour?

if you want me to post pics i will, but i understand this is your thread so if you don't want them posted i will respect that...

lemme know, again, great job....


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

my unit output is 3.5 grams or 3500 milligrams per hour.

I spec'd LiPo batteries with charging circuit, but didn't want to spend the money on the prototype. I have a ton of SLA batteries laying around for me fish flashers.

Please post up!
Can never have enough ideas on these DIY threads.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you guys have a build sheet for these .


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

cjjeepman said:


> Do you guys have a build sheet for these .


not really just flew by the seat of my pants on this one.
You just want a list of parts and sources?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> my unit output is 3.5 grams or 3500 milligrams per hour.
> 
> I spec'd LiPo batteries with charging circuit, but didn't want to spend the money on the prototype. I have a ton of SLA batteries laying around for me fish flashers.
> 
> ...


wow, 3500 mg per hour, very powerful for a 12V unit... i just ordered one to build a second unit.

between my battery and the unit i'm using i'm only about $100 cheaper than an ozonics... but using your unit and my battery combo, i could build it for maybe $125...

very cool....

headed to work right now, but this afternoon i will post pics of my prototype and current unit....


----------



## baddeerhunter (Nov 9, 2011)

tag for later


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

ok, so here is my prototype. 12V 7aH SLA battery, 5" corona discharge coil, control board and fans. Stuffed in a plastic box with some holes drilled in it.


























and like i said, i wanted a longer life battery, a lighter battery(fully enclosed ) and a smaller unit that can mount on a standard trip, monopo, camera mount, etc...

what i came up with was a reduced in size, original container holding the ozone genny contents and a 7800mAh li-ion battery. with the necessary hardware to create the mount. first pic was before i moved the battery inside and cut down on the physical size


































the last two pics show how i currently use it. on a monopod in my tripod stand and clipped upside down inside my blind. i will be adding a cheap camera mount to my hang on stand which i will be hunting for the first time this year.

















versatile, smallish and fairly long lasting. but can always be improved...

a work in progress...


----------



## Maintenancetech (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice work, looks great


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Ya the discharge tube will limit how you can stuff it in a case. The unit I used is a thin ceramic plate that you can mount right along the side.

A pelican 1150 is reallyy the size factor you want to get to. It holds the SLA battery, waterproof and has a handle. 

All you have to do is machine a tripod mount plate and your in business.

But if I was going to mount this to something I would go with Ram ball mounting systems . I did one for my solar panel with this method and its been hanging on the tree for 4 years.

I think I'll really redo this in a good case with a mounting system this winter if there is any interest. Too busy hunting right now!

By the way...that battery had to be SPENDY!


----------



## danielandersen2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll have to work on one once the season is over... I will have plenty of spare time


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

is there a pc fan that blows the ozone out the holes.................may I ask where could one pick up all these parts?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

twostroke24 said:


> is there a pc fan that blows the ozone out the holes.................may I ask where could one pick up all these parts?


Yes there is...

1. Ozone kit off Ebay, the seller is OzoneKits from Cincinnati GEt the MP moisture proof version!
2. Pelican 1150 case. Amazon ebay wherever you can find it the cheapest..probably Amazon with Prime.
3. Computer fan, I used the Antec TrueQuiet 120 120mm Case Cooling Fan with the two speed switch.
4. 12v SLA battery 7Ahr or better. These are the kind that are typically used for fish flashers, etc. Ebay, fleet farm, gander, etc. But if they are sold for the fish loacator purpose they tend to be more expensive and THEY are no different than any other SLA battery of this size.
5. Misc STAINLESS steel hardware for mounting....if its not STAINLESS if will corrode very quickly! Get the stuff at the hardware store in the little drawer section..


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> Ya the discharge tube will limit how you can stuff it in a case. The unit I used is a thin ceramic plate that you can mount right along the side.
> 
> A pelican 1150 is reallyy the size factor you want to get to. It holds the SLA battery, waterproof and has a handle.
> 
> ...


thanks on the case size info...

and yes the battery was a tad expensive. i think i paid around $50 and they have gone up since then.

i look forward to tinkering with the unit you sold me on. reducing overall size has always been one of the goals.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

X-BowHunter said:


> thanks on the case size info...
> 
> and yes the battery was a tad expensive. i think i paid around $50 and they have gone up since then.
> 
> i look forward to tinkering with the unit you sold me on. reducing overall size has always been one of the goals.


$50! I was thinking twice that! Send me a link where you got that!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> $50! I was thinking twice that! Send me a link where you got that!


i got it on amazon...

first off, realize these are manufactured in china and the milliamp reading is ALWAYS OVERRATED...

mine said 7800, on a good day its probably 4800. on cold day, even less (which btw, i added a sleeve to the top cover just above the battery so i can load one of those disposal handwarmers inside my case and thus keeping my battery warmer on a really cold day. not sure how well its working as i haven't tested that much, but in theory it should extend battery life on cold days), probably 2600 mah...

with that said here is one i found for $45.99

http://www.amazon.com/Hiyadeal-Port...86572&sr=8-1&keywords=12v+li-ion+battery+pack

and one with half the power for $29.99

http://www.amazon.com/Hiyadeal-4800...1412086595&sr=8-3&keywords=12v+li-ion+battery


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

A parts list and a napkin wiring diagram would be awesome.


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

How do your completed units work?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

ok i am running a test...

got my ozone kit in and temp hooked it up to 3 18650 batteries in series, essentially giving me my 12v. i also tied a little 12v dc fan in there also.

i wanna see how long it runs with batteries that are roughly 2200 mah.

i have to say this unit is pretty strong for its small size...



















i have bought a small project box, roughly 7x5x3, and some 18650 battery holders. i plan on running between 6 and 9 batteries depending on how long these last.

so for, i have $80 invested. all i am gonna need after that is camo tape


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

you should get about an hour run...the unit is specd at 2Ah.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> you should get about an hour run...the unit is specd at 2Ah.


ok, i didn't know the 2A draw...

i'm about an hour in and still running.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

What is your battery chemistry?
If its lead acid and you draw them down too low you can damage them..
This for sure will happen with LIpo batteries...and they wont come back..
If they are Alkaline they will die but they are meant to be disposable.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> What is your battery chemistry?
> If its lead acid and you draw them down too low you can damage them..
> This for sure will happen with LIpo batteries...and they wont come back..
> If they are Alkaline they will die but they are meant to be disposable.


they are li-ion. really shouldn't drain them too main times.

anyway it ran for just over an hour.

i realized the dude on ebay sells 2gr and 1gr output models. if the 1gr will truly do the 1000 mg/hr it claims that smaller unit might be sufficient. 

i realize the 3.5gr model puts out much more ozone and thus prolly eliminates smell better(especially outdoors), but if people are looking for a small, handheld unit that would last for many hours, the 1gr board might be best when climbing a tree(along with the 18650 li-ion batteries i tested with).

not only should that board draw 1/3 the amps it's also smaller. could bring the overall size down even more... i'm interested...

unless i am way off, and that's possible , my three little batteries should run the 1gr board for 3 hours, 6 batteries for 6 hours, etc...

i see more testing in my future :wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

If you email the OzoneKit guy he will tell you what the units draw in amperage.
So you don't have to test too much you can do the math and get a good idea of run times.

I have not researched smaller units, but..do the smaller units use the same transformer?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Just did some quick research, again I don't know a lot about these units but, it looks to me like they all use the same transform, which makes senses, you have to get to a BIG amount of voltage to get coronal discharge.

So it looks like the transformer is all the same, drawing 2A and the units that have smaller O3 amounts just have smaller ceramic plates. So if you go with a lower producing unit, you will not gain any run time and just get less O3.

I personally wouldn't make that trade off.

Just me..though..


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> Just did some quick research, again I don't know a lot about these units but, it looks to me like they all use the same transform, which makes senses, you have to get to a BIG amount of voltage to get coronal discharge.
> 
> So it looks like the transformer is all the same, drawing 2A and the units that have smaller O3 amounts just have smaller ceramic plates. So if you go with a lower producing unit, you will not gain any run time and just get less O3.
> 
> ...


yea, that all makes sense and i agree, looks like the same transformer.


----------



## haggardhunter44 (Oct 11, 2013)

Love the work gentleman. I know earlier you talked about the noise of the unit and that you wouldn't hunt with it. Have any of you that built one had any luck with making it quieter to hunt with??


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

mines not loud enough to worry about...


----------

